# Normal Plants



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I have been told that certain plants, if kept properly, can thrive in the fish tank. I have read that "Cat Tails" can do well, we happen to have some growing in one of our 6 ponds. I know that "Lucky Bamboo" will thrive, having sucessfuly kept it in my tank for some time now. I'm also told that "Bermuda Grass" can grow partially submerged like the"Lucky Bamboo". Meaning that the leaves have to be above water but the roots can grow in the water. I was also told that "Clovers" can do this too but I do not believe that seeing how the normal fish tank variaty and this kind are unrelated. Do you know of any plants that are not normally considered for the tanks enviroment but can thrive in it? And if any of the above is wrong, minus the "Lucky Bamboo", please tell me... I am making an indoor water garden with partially submerged and fully submerged plants. There will be Neon tetras and Guppies and Swordtails in there with the "Lucky Bamboo", "Anarchis" (mispelled?), and "Hornwort". But I want more plants for the whole "garden" look.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

IIRC cattails grow far too big for a standard aquarium....even discounting height, they grow rather extensive roots that would risk choking nutrients away from any other plants you'd put in there.

lucky bamboo is actually an artisanal cultivation of dracenia sanderiana, a plant related to lilies. its leaves are cut in such a way that it grows a long bare central stalk rather than blooming leaves from the sides as the plant normally grows. it can be kept just fine in an aquarium as long as the actual leaf sprout at the top is not cut, and is kept above the surface of the water.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have successfully used-peace lily in my filters, I like to cut branches off my weeping willow tree and root in my aquarium-it looks neat with the flowing branch hanging out of the tank-plus it can help pull excessive nutrients that can cause algae problems, however, you have to be careful with the roots that can over grow and tangle.
I rooted avacodo and sweet potato, however, the plecos destroyed the sweat potato after about a month-they love sweet potato...lol....

I agree with HGT in that the cat tail would most likely get too big-especially the roots-_Just an FYI-the roots form a tuber that taste like cucumber and you can grind the cat tail and make flour_-you should try that since you have so many-I hope my cat tails come back-provided that we get rain this year-first time my main stock pond is nearly empty and all fish died-2 years of drought will do it-Sadly I lost my pond in my yard the first year....


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

oh, i'm so sad now... We had to put water in 4 of our ponds. The other two are on top of a system of springs that are in our area. So, okay, no cat tails. gottcha!


----------

